# Aquabid needs some fixing IMHO



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I don't know if it's just my computer that's having problems with this site, but I have gotten about 6 viruses from visiting it. I'll be on aquabid, a few clicks later my virus program pops up saying I have " not a virus..hoax.13" or osme odd thing like that. It's always the same type. It can't be quarantined and treated , all it says it can do is delete the file I guess..whatever.

Anyone else having problems? I visit aquabid almost 3 times when i'm on, and it's going to be a shame, but I may have to stop visiting it after this.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I havent got any virus alerts from there but then again I am not there alot. 
What brand virus software do you use? I have McAfee on one and Norton on the other.


----------



## CrystalRose (May 5, 2006)

I spend alot of time on aquabid and I've never gotten any virus alerts. I wonder if its something with your antivirus program. I used to run Norton and now I use a program put out by my cable company. Never had anything come up with either of em.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

You all need to spend more time at FishForums auctions. 

*FF Auctions*


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Heheh thanks shaggy 

I run F-secure anti-virus. It's a free 6 month program, but it's effective. What I keep thinking is odd, I never get multiple viruses, it's always one type every time. That stupid Not a Hoax one. Hmmm.....well...we shall see what happens.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

hehe, i agree. We should all get more involved with out own auctions.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

SK, 

It sounds as if your virus program may be recognizing a false positive... 

Hoax viruses usually come from e-mails, but certain programs may recognise it as well. Your program is thinking that you are going to a "hoax" website, and is telling you about it. 

Is there a way to turn off the notification?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

why not email the aquabid admins and report the problems?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Mark ( Ab owner ) gets many emails about this every day. He just plain doesn't care. The popups pay for everything, and he won't get rid of them. He says that the "viruses" are really the scripts that keep you from getting any more than one popup every 12 hours, and there is such a script in use, but we all know that the popups we do get are infected sometimes. The script that only makes us get one popup per 12 hours is also the one that lets that one punch right through your popup blocker software.

A lot of people are really mad about it. maybe if we could get them to defect to FishForums auctions Mark will be forced to finally do something about it.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Hmm..I really don't know. I had this "virus" before. Then lately, it keeps popping up after I visit a few pages on aquabid.

I'll have to check into it..it just says blablah blah not a hoax or something.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I hate that blahblah blah virus. 

I think its related to the

yadda - yadda - yadda - virus (taken from seinfield.)


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well there are no pop ups at our auctions 

www.fishforums.com/forum/ffauctions


----------

